# Recommendations for label making companies needed



## Dee Dee (Sep 23, 2012)

Hi,

I want labels with my company logo on them for t-shirts and other items. I've never done this before, so I need some help. 

I'll need the labels made and sewn in. How is this normally done?

Does one company make the labels and another sew them in? Or is everything done by the same company?

I'm looking for a reliable, professional company that knows what they're doing and will meet all the FTC labelling requirements. I am just starting out, so I need a place that will accept small orders.

Please let me know if you have any recommendations. The closer to LA the better for turnaround time, but a good company anyplace would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Reymond (Oct 26, 2016)

Dee Dee said:


> Hi,
> 
> I want labels with my company logo on them for t-shirts and other items. I've never done this before, so I need some help.
> 
> ...



Hi,

All you need, find you here: MAX Systems - Durable Sign and Label Printing Solutions


----------



## Dee Dee (Sep 23, 2012)

Maybe I didn't use the correct word. I want the tags that are sewn inside the shirt with company logo and care instructions.


----------



## plainwhiteshirt (Jun 4, 2007)

go to the 'Studio' for customized woven labels. I just got 500 labels for $105.00 USD. they can help you with everything. they are amazing. You will need to buy labels for every size you plan on using. Also: this is very important: if you plan on shipping internationally ( i live in Canada) it must say country of origin. for example, I use Al-style blanks so I have to specify cotton from Mexico or it wont make it across canada / US border (check label shipping rules in US). then you will need to stitch rip out the old label or at least to insert new label and then re-sew. I learned all this the long way! I am now using tagless labels with heat press and heat transfers instead of woven label. I now use a decorative woven label sewn onto t-shirt at bottom hem or arm - all the best!


----------

